# Where's My Cow?



## bjjohns (Jul 14, 2012)

OK, direct rip-off of Terry Pratchett's' kids book, but I found my jersey steer "Slimer" hiding out in the grass. Thought it was funny enough for a pic and a post.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 14, 2012)

Bout time we get a calf on pic of the week - are you reading Elvan 
Great pic bj and I think we all have a rip off cutie pic of calf in meadow shot
Heres one of my Galloways from from 2 years ago Emily of Niagara who just gave us a heifer calf 2 weeks ago


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 14, 2012)

I've not had luck posting a pic of the week, I'll try this one.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 14, 2012)

Well its one fine looking steer - not that it counts but you have my vote


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 14, 2012)

He does look better in show profile, but since I run a non-standard feed, I won't fight the show circuit folks. I'll just raise him, sell him, and go buy another. I tend to get too attracted to them unless they are true idiots.


----------



## Cricket (Jul 15, 2012)

He is cute!  I love those Jerseys with the broader faces.  (Actually, I love best whichever one I'm currently looking at!).  And great name--must have been apt when he was trying to suck your elbow off!


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 15, 2012)

Cricket said:
			
		

> He is cute!  I love those Jerseys with the broader faces.  (Actually, I love best whichever one I'm currently looking at!).  And great name--must have been apt when he was trying to suck your elbow off!


He just slimed everything when he was still on the bottle, it was like some giant snail replaced his tongue.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 15, 2012)

bjjohns said:
			
		

> Cricket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 16, 2012)

Cute calves!  Both of them!


----------

